# Alistair Begg's Theology



## bfrank

I've caught this guy probably twice on the radio while on a road trip. The message seemed pretty solid. I read that he was an big advocate of Reformed theology. What does that mean? Are you familiar with him? Is he Reformed...am I just smitten by the scottish brogue?

Any insights...


----------



## Pilgrim

bfrank said:


> I've caught this guy probably twice on the radio while on a road trip. The message seemed pretty solid. I read that he was an big advocate of Reformed theology. What does that mean? Are you familiar with him? Is he Reformed...am I just smitten by the scottish brogue?
> 
> Any insights...



Well, you probably are smitten by the Scottish brogue.... When I was still unconverted in the late 1990's, Begg was the first evangelical I really listened to, in part no doubt due to that brogue. Begg is a Baptist who is influenced by Reformed theology.


----------



## Herald

Begg is a Calvinist, that much I do know. I am not sure of his dispensational leanings.


----------



## ReadBavinck

From the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals


> Alistair Begg is an Alliance Council member and has been in pastoral ministry for 30 years; eight in Scotland following graduation from the London School of Theology, and 22 years at Parkside Church in suburban Cleveland, Ohio. He has written several books and is heard daily across the nation on the radio program, Truth for Life. He was recently awarded an honorary doctorate from Cedarville University. He and his wife, Susan, have been married 30 years and have three children.


----------



## BJClark

Here are some of his sermons

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/truth_for_life/Archives.asp


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Begg is part of my regular diet of teachings, via the podcasts. He is solid, reformed, Calvinist, and a constant referrer to Puritan divines. 

On a down note, he has a nasty habit of using lyrics from songs of the sixties to illustrate his points. Further, he seems to wrap his reformed message in clothes that will appeal to an audience where a significant portion of it is unsaved.

Overall, I think he's terrific-- it would be very hard to argue against him theologically. I love the brogue, as well, especially since I am of Scottish descent. 

If you know someone who is just awakening to reformed theology, or brand new to it, Begg's your man...


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I listen to him daily on a local radio station here in my area at lunchtime almost everyday.


----------



## caddy

I am not entirely sure where you are going with the 60s thing and for certain I am probably misunderstanding your point in the 2nd sentence. Heaven forbid we make the message of the Gospel appealing to our unsaved audience? I am sure you mean something other than what I am interpreting here, so forgive me brother...and help me to see what you really mean.





SpiritAndTruth said:


> On a down note, he has a nasty habit of using lyrics from songs of the sixties to illustrate his points. Further, he seems to wrap his reformed message in clothes that will appeal to an audience where a significant portion of it is unsaved.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

> I am not entirely sure where you are going with the 60s thing and for certain I am probably misunderstanding your point in the 2nd sentence. Heaven forbid we make the message of the Gospel appealing to our unsaved audience? I am sure you mean something other than what I am interpreting here, so forgive me brother...and help me to see what you really mean.



1) *The 60's Thing*: All I mean by that, is that, during his sermons, he will frequently quote lyrics from rock songs of the sixties, and say something like, "A great songwriter once wrote: Lean on me, when you're not strong/And I'll be your friend/I'll help you carry on/For it won't be long/'Til I'm gonna need/Somebody to lean on'". Now, there is nothing that I can see that is intrinsically _wrong_ with that, necessarily, but I wish he would refrain from using lyrics from a musical genre that we all know to be as ungodly as possible. Hey, lots of us are products from the sixties, and we can all relate to that kind of material-- I would simply wish he would keep references to The Rollong Stones, The Beatles (who he quotes frequently), and others (Bill Withers mentioned above) OUT of the pulpit. There is a place for it, but I don't believe the pulpit is the appropriate place to make an analogy like that.

2) *Message Directed To The Unsaved Thing*: I agree with you, brother-- heaven forbid that we would water down God's word in ANY way to make it more "palatable" to the unsaved-- and I didn't mean to say that Begg does that. He still delivers the unbridled truth (like I say, I am a fan of his), but I suspect in the WAY that he delivers the unbridled truth, that there are many unsaved in the pews of Parkside. So, there appears to be (and this is JUST my opinion) an ever-so-slight "apologetic" tone in his voice-- almost like "You're not gonna like what I'm about to say, but I'm gonna say it anyway..." 

Does that make sense, or help clarify what I mean to you? 

Again, let me state for the record, _so there is no confusion_:

I *like* Alistair Begg. I think he is *good* for the Kingdom. I think his message is *solid*. And, he is a part of my *daily* diet of teachings.

I *recommend* him to those who are new to Reformed Theology.

I hope this helps.


----------



## non dignus

He's funny and entertaining. He's really got the 'gift of gab'. His forte is common-sensical truths. I wouldn't say he's a Calvinist; maybe a Spurgeonist.


----------



## non dignus

non dignus said:


> He's funny and entertaining. He's really got the 'gift of gab'. His forte is common-sensical truths. I wouldn't say he's a Calvinist; maybe a Spurgeonist.



He's a better man than I.


----------



## caddy

Crystal  



SpiritAndTruth said:


> 1) *The 60's Thing*: All I mean by that, is that, during his sermons, he will frequently quote lyrics from rock songs of the sixties, and say something like, "A great songwriter once wrote: Lean on me, when you're not strong/And I'll be your friend/I'll help you carry on/For it won't be long/'Til I'm gonna need/Somebody to lean on'". Now, there is nothing that I can see that is intrinsically _wrong_ with that, necessarily, but I wish he would refrain from using lyrics from a musical genre that we all know to be as ungodly as possible. Hey, lots of us are products from the sixties, and we can all relate to that kind of material-- I would simply wish he would keep references to The Rollong Stones, The Beatles (who he quotes frequently), and others (Bill Withers mentioned above) OUT of the pulpit. There is a place for it, but I don't believe the pulpit is the appropriate place to make an analogy like that.
> 
> 2) *Message Directed To The Unsaved Thing*: I agree with you, brother-- heaven forbid that we would water down God's word in ANY way to make it more "palatable" to the unsaved-- and I didn't mean to say that Begg does that. He still delivers the unbridled truth (like I say, I am a fan of his), but I suspect in the WAY that he delivers the unbridled truth, that there are many unsaved in the pews of Parkside. So, there appears to be (and this is JUST my opinion) an ever-so-slight "apologetic" tone in his voice-- almost like "You're not gonna like what I'm about to say, but I'm gonna say it anyway..."
> 
> Does that make sense, or help clarify what I mean to you?
> 
> Again, let me state for the record, _so there is no confusion_:
> 
> I *like* Alistair Begg. I think he is *good* for the Kingdom. I think his message is *solid*. And, he is a part of my *daily* diet of teachings.
> 
> I *recommend* him to those who are new to Reformed Theology.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## MrMerlin777

I have found him edifying durring my morning drives down the crowded I5 to work in Everett WA.


----------

